# New Arrival Seiko Snzd75



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi All

Been looking at this series of 5s for quite a while now, decided to take the plunge

Very impressed overall










Regards


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice. Looks very chunky.


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

A comparison with my Samurai (Thanks again Stuart)










Bracelet feels a little tinnie not sure what to put in its place, anybody got any suggestions or any pictures


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I really like that, the hand set, case, all looks good


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

like that a lot! strap suggestions??? a LUMPY!!

Love the yellow second hand


----------

